# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  [moteur de jeux] NeoAxis

## blitzfan

Bonjour  tous, 

Dans le domaine des moteurs de jeux, NeoAxis attire mon attention depuis dj quelques temps.
Ce moteur, bas sur Ogre et certaines de ses extensions, fournis une base vraiment trs intressante.
Seulement, assez bizarrement, c'est un moteur qui semble rencontrer bien peu d'adeptes, compar  d'autre produits (Unity, UDK, Torque, etc...).

Ce peu d'information fait qu'aujourd'hui je cherche un bon tuto pour dbuter, et j'ai un certain mal  trouver quelque chose de relativement clair et progressif.
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des connaissances de ce moteur, et un lien qui pourrait aider les dbutants et ce mettre srieusement le pieds  l'trier...

m'si d'vance  :;):

----------


## PANORAMIC

Une des raisons pour lesquelles il est peu connu, c'est peut-tre le prix de la license  9800 $.

----------


## _MAID

Salut...

a c'est le prix complet, avec code source, la licence indie est  95$ et la licence commerciale  350$.
De plus, pour les projets perso, la version complette est gratos, donc je ne pense pas
que cela soit le prix, je dirais peut-tre le cot un peu complexe niveau prise en main, non ?

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

C'est la premire fois que j'entends parler de celui ci. Donc j'imagine que niveau communication ils ne sont pas au top :p (on entend plus parl de l'UDK et du CryEngine,  cause des jeux qui l'utilisent)

----------


## Invit

Cf www.devmaster.net pour des feedbacks sur les moteurs.

----------


## Ntotor

Juste un regret pour neoAxis, c'est qu'il faut utiliser le format ogre pour les objets 3d.

Par contre je suis en train de tester Dx studio qui s'avere fort sympathique, avec pas mal de tuto et une communaut ractive.

----------

